# Scam



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My son got off the phone with someone recently and told me he just was offered a $7800.00 college scholarship from the "Federal Government Scholarship Program" and that his name was randomly selected. All he had to do was go to his local Western Union with his cell phone, driver's license and $299.00 for a deposit that they would refund him within 5 minutes once they verified his driver's license. I said "what"? 

Then I called the number back and after a little inquisition the woman who with an American name and middle eastern accent got defensive and said "Well sir if you don't want your money then just don't show up. 

They never even bother to change their telephone number. Apparently, the have been running this scam for years with this and other numbers. There are apparently no consequences for them since they operate outside of the US.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and based on David Hannum's view of people, they will always find somebody to fall for the scheme.

"There's a sucker born every minute."

when lo and behold, he was, in fact, one of those suckers he spoke of.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A lot of times, it is the retail drone that hands the info off. I would not be surprised if Geek Squad drones are not into some of these scams, since a few have been busted for stuff. I always purchase my machines online through the OEM website, since it removes the hassle of having to tell the drones the word NO, which they seem to not understand.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

What's the deal with the "Free Dell Laptop" that I see everywhere? I even get emails with that as the title. I don't open them, but it seems like I've been getting them for a couple years now.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

gma2rjc said:


> What's the deal with the "Free Dell Laptop" that I see everywhere? I even get emails with that as the title. I don't open them, but it seems like I've been getting them for a couple years now.


A very bad scam that has been going on since the eighties. There is some stuff regarding various scams on the scambusters forum at dslreports.com.


----------

